
Show HN: JS-Restructure, a Go-Restructure JavaScript clone - inglor
https://github.com/benjamingr/js-restructure
======
johnhenry
Since I primarily work in JavaScript, thanks a lot for porting! Here's the
discussion on the original GO version:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10964733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10964733).

